# Kubota ZTR's for 2004



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kubota has a new gas powered ZTR for 2004.

click here


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice machine and nice website. I like the lift mechanism on the front. I've seen something similiar on a Gravely ZTR. 

Last fall, I watched a guy unload a new Kabota ZTR and mow for awhile. Had a nice cut. 

Those commercial ZTR's really cover a lot of ground fast. Lot's of Exmarks in my neck of the woods.


----------

